
Is Google too powerful? - Readmore
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/07_15/b4029001.htm
======
vo0do0
Dude, I know they have beach volley arenas on MV. Maybe they're looking for
people that know how to play it.

I think having a cool dog helps to get there too :)

Java, C, perl, php, enginnering skills? What are they for on google?

BTW to work with GWT is more about solving puzzles than knowning about
programming languages and stuff.

At the very end, doesn't matter what they are looking for. I've a buddy
working on Google that learned everything he does there. He has a degree on
marketing and works on adwords support team.

